# Train station in DC



## cwingwvwc (Jan 4, 2011)

This picture comes with a question.  Does anyone have any tips on taking pictures of architecture?  I must have taken 50 photos outside of the train station and this is the only one that seemed ok.  Most others had a lot of distortion in the shape of the building.  Short of buying a tilt shift lens, does anyone have any pointers?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 4, 2011)

I like that you got all the columns good and straight. I can't capture data with this Mac, so what were you using and what where your settings?


----------



## cwingwvwc (Jan 4, 2011)

exif:
Equipment MakeOLYMPUS IMAGING CORP.
Camera ModelE-420
Camera SoftwareVersion 1.1
Maximum Lens Aperturef/3.5
*Image-Specific Properties:*
Horizontal Resolution240 dpi
Vertical Resolution240 dpi
Image Created2011:01:03 21:50:38
Exposure Time1/25 sec
F-Numberf/8.0Exposure 
ProgramAperture Priority
ISO Speed Rating800
Lens Aperturef/8.0Exposure
 Bias0 
EVMetering ModePattern
Light SourceUnknown
FlashNo Flash, 
AutoFocal Length42.00 mm
RenderingCustomExposure Mode
AutoWhite BalanceManual
Scene Capture TypeStandardGain 
ControlHigh Gain Up
ContrastHard
SaturationHigh
SharpnessHard*
Some work in lightroom on cropping  and contrast.*


----------



## Syco (Jan 4, 2011)

Straightening architectural lines has to be done in post-processing.  Photoshop Elements, for example, has several tools for handling this process.


----------



## pbelarge (Jan 4, 2011)

^ One could purchase a tilt-shift camera.


----------



## pbelarge (Jan 4, 2011)

For the OP

The angle you hold the lens to the structure will have an impact on the distortion created in the image.

Generally, the higher you hold the camera, keeping the lens as parallel as possible to the vertical plane of the structure will reduce if not elminate the distortion.

Sometimes the distortion is a creative effect that some try to capture.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 4, 2011)

Good image; did you also try a wide angle shot, here?

Regards


----------



## cwingwvwc (Jan 4, 2011)

Nope, no wide angle.


----------



## cwingwvwc (Jan 4, 2011)

pbelarge said:


> ^ One could purchase a tilt-shift camera.


kind of cost prohibitive as I am a bit underfunded for my hobby.


----------



## pbelarge (Jan 5, 2011)

That reply was not directed towards you.

I have had the same experience as you have, and I was trying to point out how I tried to compensate. You did a great job on the one posted, it would seem you did figure it out.


----------



## cwingwvwc (Jan 5, 2011)

i know, i was joking.  that doesn't convey well over the internet.  thanks for the advice.


----------



## starcluster (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes! good shot! like the composition and contrast


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 5, 2011)

cwingwvwc, if you love architectural photos like you showed on your post, I think you want to worry more about the exposure.  The scene you took was super challenging.  You need to take at least 2 exposures to make the photo really works.  Outside the building is just too bright, and the inside in the back is too dark.  

I use lighroom 3, you can fix vertical lines on architectural shots unless there is a person filling most of the frame.  You will distort their appearance and it will look weird if you do too much.


----------



## cwingwvwc (Jan 9, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> cwingwvwc, if you love architectural photos like you showed on your post, I think you want to worry more about the exposure.  The scene you took was super challenging.  You need to take at least 2 exposures to make the photo really works.  Outside the building is just too bright, and the inside in the back is too dark.
> 
> I use lighroom 3, you can fix vertical lines on architectural shots unless there is a person filling most of the frame.  You will distort their appearance and it will look weird if you do too much.


The exposure was a little better than my original post, pp kind of exacerbated the darkness.  I just don't like grays and I think I overdid the contrast a bit. It would have been good to get a bracketed exposure, but I was doing street shots and did not have a tripod.  here is a less edited version.


----------



## china999 (Jan 9, 2011)

Very nice picture. where is it exactly in dc?


----------



## cwingwvwc (Jan 9, 2011)

Penn Station


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 10, 2011)

are you sure?? There's an Union Station in DC but no Penn Station? Not to my knowledge


----------



## cwingwvwc (Jan 10, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> are you sure?? There's an Union Station in DC but no Penn Station? Not to my knowledge


Sorry, that's what I meant.  I had been through both Penn Station, NY and Union Station DC that week.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 10, 2011)

cwingwvwc said:


> MohaimenK said:
> 
> 
> > are you sure?? There's an Union Station in DC but no Penn Station? Not to my knowledge
> ...


 
LOL so you are certain this is the one in DC? I'm going to stop by there tomorrow I think w/ the wife and take some shots


----------



## cwingwvwc (Jan 10, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> cwingwvwc said:
> 
> 
> > MohaimenK said:
> ...



Yes, this one is in DC, there are two vaulted archways like this outside of the station.  They are on either side of the taxi pickup areas.  There is also an interesting looking bike rental building right by there.  It's all glass and triangular in shape.  Good luck with the shooting!


----------

